# when should i hunt squirrel



## Hunterdude (Feb 6, 2008)

just wondering what is the best time of year to hunt squirrel because i heard they might have a disease in summer 
uke:


----------



## Squirrel_Hunter_Gray (May 5, 2006)

The best time to hunt 'em is when the season is open. Hunters in states with an early season (MO, etc.) sometimes run across botfly larvae ("warbles") in the skin of squirrels.

These are harmless and should come off with the skin when the animal is dressed.


----------



## Hunterdude (Feb 6, 2008)

Squirrel_Hunter_Gray said:


> The best time to hunt 'em is when the season is open. Hunters in states with an early season (MO, etc.) sometimes run across botfly larvae ("warbles") in the skin of squirrels.
> 
> These are harmless and should come off with the skin when the animal is dressed.


I meant on my land. thanks though. I'm in wi.


----------

